# primal diet



## ballen0351 (Dec 25, 2012)

So my daughter is 10 and her doc told us after years of digestion issues she needs to go on a gluten free diet.  So as a show of support my wife and I went gluten free as well.  We have been doing it since mid October so far.  Well her entire attitude has changed she's less moody her digestion problems have all but gone away.  I've dropped over 30 pounds of weight and feel great.  So I've been researching it a little more and find all these claims of people going Paleo or Primal and curing deseases and all kinds of stuff it seems like its all BS.  I got the Primal Blueprint book a few weeks ago and read thru most of it and it all seems to go against everything we are taught about diet and nutrition.  I was wondering if anyone has been doing this long term and what the downsides are.  I know there are plenty of much smarter people then me on here so I figured I'd ask.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 25, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> So my daughter is 10 and her doc told us after years of digestion issues she needs to go on a gluten free diet.  So as a show of support my wife and I went gluten free as well.  We have been doing it since mid October so far.  Well her entire attitude has changed she's less moody her digestion problems have all but gone away.  I've dropped over 30 pounds of weight and feel great.  So I've been researching it a little more and find all these claims of people going Paleo or Primal and curing deseases and all kinds of stuff it seems like its all BS.  I got the Primal Blueprint book a few weeks ago and read thru most of it and it all seems to go against everything we are taught about diet and nutrition.  I was wondering if anyone has been doing this long term and what the downsides are.  I know there are plenty of much smarter people then me on here so I figured I'd ask.



I've eaten a paleo diet for about two years and have experienced many of the same things that are cited in the research. Another good book is The Paleo Solution by Robb Wolf.


----------



## elder999 (Dec 25, 2012)

Makalakumu said:


> I've eaten a *paleo* diet for about two years and have experienced many of the same things that are cited in the research. Another good book is The *Paleo *Solution by Robb Wolf.



 .


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 25, 2012)

elder999 said:


> .



Yeah, i know you have some issues with that name. Paleo people would have eaten whatever they could find, including sources of carbs. I still eat carbs, but they are usually more natural, rather then processed. I really like yams and Okinawan sweet potatoes. I'll be grilling some up today with a fat juicy ribeye, grassfed of course.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 25, 2012)

Makalakumu said:


> Yeah, i know you have some issues with that name. Paleo people would have eaten whatever they could find, including sources of carbs. I still eat carbs, but they are usually more natural, rather then processed. I really like yams and Okinawan sweet potatoes. I'll be grilling some up today with a fat juicy ribeye, grassfed of course.


I was just suprised at the difference its made in my daughter.  We are cosidering putting all our kids on it.  its so drastic I can tell by her behavior if she ate something wiith gluten at a friends house.  I ate a bagel yesterday first real bread ive had since we started and my stomach hurt but i just wonder if it was more mental then anything.


----------



## elder999 (Dec 25, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> I was just suprised at the difference its made in my daughter. We are cosidering putting all our kids on it. its so drastic I can tell by her behavior if she ate something wiith gluten at a friends house. I ate a bagel yesterday first real bread ive had since we started and my stomach hurt but i just wonder if it was more mental then anything.




Nah. I had cake earlier, for the first time in months, and it was really f#$~ing my $h*t up until a half hour ago......more the combination of sugar and fat than the wheat product thing, but still......your body will have reactions, good and bad, to everything you ingest, especially those you haven't ingested for a while....


----------



## Carol (Dec 25, 2012)

Made a huge difference with me.  I am still struggling with weight issues (nothing new there) but after switching to that way of eating I feel tons better than I used to.

Big thing to watch for is quality of your proteins.   Grass fed/pastured meats often offer a better lipid balance than grain-fed.   If you cannot find or cannot swing pastured meats, look for leaner cuts of skinless meats and balance out your fats (if needed) with olives or an avocado.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## granfire (Dec 25, 2012)

hm, I have heard the theory that modern grains are just not as digestible as the old fashioned ones, not to throw GMO in the mix.
or did a lot of the intestinal problems just get collectively labeled 'irritable bowel'?

eating more foods closer to the natural state is certainly not bad for you. a 'friend' has a small farm on which she raises chickens and turkeys and I think some cattle, 'organic'
On my other stomping ground, grain vs grass fed beef is a hot topic. I think it's largely a personal preference. 
The meat from the smaller farms is a bit higher than the regular produced stuff - but gawd, when I look at the mess at the grocery store...it is worth it to find that small farmer! (along with all the other benefits!) 

it's a lifestyle change! That's for sure!


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 26, 2012)

granfire said:


> localheard the theory that modern grains are just not as digestible as the old fashioned ones, not to throw GMO in the mix.
> or did a lot of the intestinal problems just get collectively labeled 'irritable bowel'?
> 
> eating more foods closer to the natural state is certainly not bad for you. a 'friend' has a small farm on which she raises chickens and turkeys and I think some cattle, 'organic'
> ...



Yeah there was a small local butcher shop I loved to go to his meats were top dollar but it was all super high quality.  But sadly he closed his door on DEC 15 said he can't compete anymore.  Sad day for small business owner.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 26, 2012)

People are also getting rather amazing resaults as it applies to thier health by doing what is in Joel Fuhrman,  book In Eat to Live to... and that is far from the "Paleo Diet"

So what does that tell us...


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 26, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> People are also getting rather amazing resaults as it applies to thier health by doing what is in Joel Fuhrman,  book In Eat to Live to... and that is far from the "Paleo Diet"
> 
> So what does that tell us...



I dont know who he is so I don't know what it tells us


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 26, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> I dont know who he is so I don't know what it tells us



He is pushing a vegetarian diet (lots of vegetables and lots of fruit) with protein from non-animal sources or at best a pescetarianism, or pollotarianism diet, meaning not so much meat and people feel great and lose weight and get healthier and get sick less

What I wonder about these diets is what are the long term effects of them.

We are not carnivores nor are we herbivores...we are omnivores and our anatomy proves that. I understand food allergies and the need to avoid certain foods for some people but all meat or all vegetables simply does not make sense to me...although my Buddhist/Vegetarian Mother-in-law is the healthiest person I have ever personally known


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 26, 2012)

The common factor is cutting out the crappy processed foods, it seems.  If you can shift your diet to more vegetable based or animal protein based and avoid some sources of carbohydrates (mainly grains) health seems to improve.  

I read this article a couple of years a go and it blew my mind.  In it, Jared Diamond explains how agriculture could be viewed as the worst mistake in human history.  The whole article is worth a read, but here is the part that fits in this thread...

http://discovermagazine.com/1987/may/02-the-worst-mistake-in-the-history-of-the-human-race



> While the case for the progressivist view seems overwhelming, it's  hard to prove. How do you show that the lives of people 10,000 years ago  got better when they abandoned hunting and gathering for farming? Until  recently, archaeologists had to resort to indirect tests, whose results  (surprisingly) failed to support the progressivist view. Here's one  example of an indirect test: Are twentieth century hunter-gatherers  really worse off than farmers? Scattered throughout the world, several  dozen groups of so-called primitive people, like the Kalahari bushmen,  continue to support themselves that way. It turns out that these people  have plenty of leisure time, sleep a good deal, and work less hard than  their farming neighbors. For instance, the average time devoted each  week to obtaining food is only 12 to 19 hours for one group of Bushmen,  14 hours or less for the Hadza nomads of Tanzania. One Bushman, when  asked why he hadn't emulated neighboring tribes by adopting agriculture,  replied, "Why should we, when there are so many mongongo nuts in the  world?"
> 
> 
> While farmers concentrate on high-carbohydrate crops like  rice and potatoes, the mix of wild plants and animals in the diets of  surviving hunter-gatherers provides more protein and a bettter balance  of other nutrients. In one study, the Bushmen's average daily food  intake (during a month when food was plentiful) was 2,140 calories and  93 grams of protein, considerably greater than the recommended daily  allowance for people of their size. It's almost inconceivable that  Bushmen, who eat 75 or so wild plants, could die of starvation the way  hundreds of thousands of Irish farmers and their families did during the  potato famine of the 1840s.
> ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 26, 2012)

Something to consider in any diet of the past is that they moved more than we do on average. None of them sat and watched TV and none of them sat at their computer for hours on end at work either. They tended to get more exercise than we do be they farmers or hunter gatherers. I could be wrong, but I am betting none of them drove a vehicle to farm or hunt or gather.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 26, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> He is pushing a vegetarian diet (lots of vegetables and lots of fruit) with protein from non-animal sources or at best a pescetarianism, or pollotarianism diet, meaning not so much meat and people feel great and lose weight and get healthier and get sick less
> 
> What I wonder about these diets is what are the long term effects of them.
> 
> We are not carnivores nor are we herbivores...we are omnivores and our anatomy proves that. I understand food allergies and the need to avoid certain foods for some people but all meat or all vegetables simply does not make sense to me...although my Buddhist/Vegetarian Mother-in-law is the healthiest person I have ever personally known



I like steak too much to give it up.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 26, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> I like steak too much to give it up.



Well I'm certainly not saying you have to...I'm just wondering what the long term effects of eating nothing but steak would be on aperson say 10 or 15 years down the road. There have been a few studies on small groups of vegetarians (mostly heart patients) that appear to show they get and stay healthy but thereis a lot more to being a vegetarian that just eating salad and they need to balance what they eat to get the proper nutrients for their bodies


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 26, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well I'm certainly not saying you have to...I'm just wondering what the long term effects of eating nothing but steak would be on aperson say 10 or 15 years down the road. There have been a few studies on small groups of vegetarians (mostly heart patients) that appear to show they get and stay healthy but thereis a lot more to being a vegetarian that just eating salad and they need to balance what they eat to get the proper nutrients for their bodies



Oh I would never do that.  My diet since the switch is about 70% vegetables 30% meats.  I eat tons of fresh spinich ans kale almost daily.  I just cut out grains and processed foods.


----------



## alburyscott (Dec 26, 2012)

I think a very common misconception of the "paleo" or "primal" type f diet is that it is mostly meat. Thats rubbish. Utter rubbish (or should be), it should be a vast amount of high nutrient density food, including meats, vegetables, fruit (especially if you are not trying to loose weight) and nuts and seeds. In fact you can be "plant based" and still be paleo/primal. 

Just my 2 c worth.

I have myself, and a number of patients, at 90% paleo, and some BIG health changes, and have been so for quite a while. Hardly science, but interesting all the same. One down side (if you can call it that), especially for kids, may be that the effects of some foods may become more apparent if they are fed "crap" at kids parties etc. Other than that, personally I have not noticed anything


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 26, 2012)

alburyscott said:


> One down side (if you can call it that), especially for kids, may be that the effects of some foods may become more apparent if they are fed "crap" at kids parties etc. Other than that, personally I have not noticed anything


That's the biggest surprise to me.  I never thought food would make much difference in mood.  But I can tell a total difference in my daughter if she's ate something she shouldn't have.  Even she can tell now and is making better choices for herself.  Biggest problem for her now is how many things have gluten in them that you wouldn't expect so its hard for her at her age if were not with her.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 27, 2012)

Heck, the last time I was mostly Vegatarian (pescetarianism/pollotarianism) if I ate junk I felt sick


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 27, 2012)

As a matter of curiosity, what do you consider as junk food in the USA? I would assume the so called fast foods such as McDs (though here because of our food laws the burgers have to be all beef no additives same with the chicken etc, makes it very bland tbh but not hugely unhealthy).
Watching some American programmes such as Gordons Ramsey's and other factual cookery programmes, the portions are enormous, one plate enough to feed a family! As for Man v Food ( my son likes that programme makes him laugh)


----------



## granfire (Dec 27, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> As a matter of curiosity, what do you consider as junk food in the USA? I would assume the so called fast foods such as McDs (though here because of our food laws the burgers have to be all beef no additives same with the chicken etc, makes it very bland tbh but not hugely unhealthy).
> Watching some American programmes such as Gordons Ramsey's and other factual cookery programmes, the portions are enormous, one plate enough to feed a family! As for Man v Food ( my son likes that programme makes him laugh)




Well, prepared foods as well. canned, boxed, the super processed stuff.
it's loaded with fats, sodium and all kinds of stuff no one can pronounce.
Plain white bread should be in there as well, because the stuff really has no redeeming quality, unless it is stale you have to eat a loaf of it to feel not hungry anymore....

Also, the food industry has an ongoing love affair with corn syrup.
I have not seen the commercials in a while 'the body can't tell the difference' I wonder why!
A friend of mine is allergic to corn, corn syrup gives her a ravaging migraine (I brought her a 'coke classic' from the old world. You should have seen her face light up! )
bob-bons, hoo-hoos, twinkies (ROP), along with potato chips and flavored corn chips. I think Salsa is relatively healthy in this context.

many recipes (in the south I suppose) start out with '1 can of condensed cream of chicken soup' 
It's flavorful but hardly healthy.

but there are more alternatives available now than as little as 5 years ago, too. And I am talking mainstream stores, not back alley granola dives.

i think the biggest problem is that too many people have no more concept of what to do with fresh foods.
a friend of mine told me once she gave somebody a bowl with fresh picked strawberries. the recipient complained 'I don't have time to make preserves' 
well, how about eating them fresh! 

the cooking shows crack me up 'have your butcher cut this up for you' 'your fish monger can clean that for you' :lfao:
the nearest butcher is an hour or so out of town. If he is still open that is.


----------



## alburyscott (Dec 27, 2012)

From a primal diet point of view, processed foods, additives etc are out, as is gluten/gleeiden, most grains, legumes and dairy. While I personally eat a little of those things, the less I eat, the better I feel, and MORE IMPORTANTLY, the better I function. This is what I have seen with a lot of patients too.


----------



## Carol (Jan 6, 2013)

With Thanksgivingand  Christmas over with.....on each of these holidays, I broke my no-grains rule, as enjoying a friend or family member's cooking was more important to me than strict orthodoxy.

What I wasn't expecting was how sick I would feel after eating wheat, aside from the digestive complaints that happen when you eat something you haven't eaten in awhile.   Each time my lungs were getting congested, as if a respiratory infection was coming on.  Each time I went to dig up my asthma inhaler, I found it in my backpack.  I never hike without it, but had not had a routine need to carry it with me in my pocketbook.   

The symptoms cleared largely within a day. I don't regret enjoying a holiday meal with good people, but that experience was definitely motivation to stay on track.

Now back to the Kale chips


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 6, 2013)

Maybe that's what's wrong with me.  I've been congested and run down since Christmas eve and I can't shake it.  But I've at like you said over holidays not wanting to upset anyone by not eating certain foods.  I've had to do several different Christmas dinners with all the different families due to my schedule its been spaced out over the last two weeks.


----------



## Carol (Jan 6, 2013)

It could be.  Chronic inflammation is the root cause behind a lot of such symptoms and the paleo diets tend to focus on foods that are naturally anti inflammatory.

I am having trouble pasting a link from my droid, but if you google top 10 anti inflammatory foods, you should find a list from Chicago Now of the 10 best and 10 worst. Also, nutritiondata.self.com will show how (anti)inflammatory certain foods are.   


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crushing (Jan 7, 2013)

I've had great results following the Primal Blueprint.  Without much change in my exercise regimen other than incorporating some sprints every once in a while I lost 50 pounds last year over the summer and my wife lost 20 pounds once she stopped thinking I was crazy (at least about changing my diet) and joined me.  Every once in a while she gets a pasta craving and cooks of up spaghetti and then regrets it.

Anyway, right now I swear by Primal, but what works for me may not necessarily be what works for others.


----------



## Instructor (Jan 7, 2013)

I've been on the Paleo/Bible Diet for about three months.  The weight is falling off and I feel fantastic.  This is the first winter in years that I didn't catch a cold or even get the sniffles.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 7, 2013)

Problem I see with many of these diets, is just that.  They are marketing things to get money.  How interesting would it be and how much money would you make if you just told people to not eat processed foods of any kinds and the closer to nature in the form of fruits, vegetables and lean protien your food is the better you will be.


----------



## granfire (Jan 7, 2013)

punisher73 said:


> Problem I see with many of these diets, is just that.  They are marketing things to get money.  How interesting would it be and how much money would you make if you just told people to not eat processed foods of any kinds and the closer to nature in the form of fruits, vegetables and lean protien your food is the better you will be.



well, it is being told to people.

But you have to have the label....

people are stupid that way, what can you do!


people buy raw pet foods, when they could buy the exact same stuff while grocery shopping (but their pets east better than them in many cases)


----------



## Carol (Jan 7, 2013)

punisher73 said:


> Problem I see with many of these diets, is just that.  They are marketing things to get money.  How interesting would it be and how much money would you make if you just told people to not eat processed foods of any kinds and the closer to nature in the form of fruits, vegetables and lean protien your food is the better you will be.



I'd wager that most people are following "paleo" diets doing exactly that.

The only folks that are making more money from me after I changed my way of eating were the good folks at my local farmers markets


----------



## alburyscott (Jan 8, 2013)

I would have to say, that the money being made by the paleo crowd is pretty minimal. A big part of why people buy stuff from robb wolf/mark sisson/ Loren Cordain etc is because we now have a whole generation of people who do not know how to cook with real food! For some of us (me included) the science geeky stuff is interesting so I will happily pay $20 to have that.

A LOT of the info getting to people is from the free sources, blogs, podcasts etc. I find them awesome, and a great way to keep my accountability high.


----------



## crushing (Jan 8, 2013)

alburyscott said:


> I would have to say, that the money being made by the paleo crowd is pretty minimal. A big part of why people buy stuff from robb wolf/mark sisson/ Loren Cordain etc is because we now have a whole generation of people who do not know how to cook with real food! For some of us (me included) the science geeky stuff is interesting so I will happily pay $20 to have that.
> 
> A LOT of the info getting to people is from the free sources, blogs, podcasts etc. I find them awesome, and a great way to keep my accountability high.



I bought some books from Mark Sisson only after I lost 50 pounds kind of as a way to thank him for the information his website freely provides that helped me get in better shape and feel the best I've felt in a long time.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes, there is alot of free info on the internet now for almost all diets.  But, when most first came out they were all variations on a theme and charged around $25 a book.  

Paleo Diet vs. Southbeach Diet:  Pretty much the same premise to lose weight.  Lean proteins and cut out the processed foods and grain/pasta products.  They each add in their own flair to make it different.  Okinawan Diet?  Eat lots of lean proteins (mainly fish) and lots of vegetables with small amounts of rice (glutein free).


----------



## Carol (Jan 10, 2013)

I had my annual physical today.   

My previous physical was in January of 2012.  My last doctor's visit was April 2012.  I went Paleo in June 2012.

Between January 2012 and April 2012 -- there was no change in my weight.  

Between April 2012 and Today -- well, I'll quote my nurse.  "OK Carol and your weight is down...oh my goodness, your weight is down 25 pounds since we last saw you! Have you been doing anything different?" 

Why yes, yes I have


----------



## Instructor (Jan 10, 2013)

About a year and a half ago I was prescribed a daily dose of Nexium for acid reflux.  Since that time my hair had begun thinning on top.  Till recently I didn't really put it together that the Nexium might be causing hair loss.

After I started the Paleo diet I found I no longer had acid reflux anymore.  Since I didn't get reflux I stopped taking Nexium.  I've notice for the past two weeks that my hair is starting to come back.   

Between losing weight and getting my hair back I am convinced that the Paleo diet is for me.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 10, 2013)

Instructor said:


> About a year and a half ago I was prescribed a daily dose of Nexium for acid reflux. Since that time my hair had begun thinning on top. Till recently I didn't really put it together that the Nexium might be causing hair loss.
> 
> After I started the Paleo diet I found I no longer had acid reflux anymore. Since I didn't get reflux I stopped taking Nexium. I've notice for the past two weeks that my hair is starting to come back.
> 
> Between losing weight and getting my hair back I am convinced that the Paleo diet is for me.



It's good it worked for you but acid reflux can be caused by things other than food such as hiatus hernia andpeptic ulcers so it would be important know the cause before stopping medication.


----------



## alburyscott (Jan 11, 2013)

One would hope that if the drugs were prescribed, maybe they had a diagnosis beforehand?


----------



## Master Dan (Jan 11, 2013)

I bumped into a friend last night at the grocery store itwas very apparent he had lost weight I asked him how and he said the primaldiet mostly no bread of any kind no pasta just meat and raw food. I havelistened to my own current doctor who had to do the same thing that you need togive up all bread and bread products? my friend has lost 35 pounds fast thenregular 2 pounds a week and has been able to reduce his work out from 1.5 hourscardio 6 days a week to .5 cardio 3 days a week in fact he says you don't needto work out at all? I do not agree with that people need cardio strengthtraining and flexibility for life but at 60 teaching raising an 8 year old Ijust cannot find more than 9 hours of personal training a week so its time forme quit all intentional sugar bread and pasta focus on meat and natural foodlets see what happens in 30 days.


----------



## Master Dan (Jan 11, 2013)

Just went to serch some more info and all the competing diets get in front but scroll down about 8 and good free info is available I am printing the shpping list and subscribed to the free email news letter and cooking section her below.

I will have to give up eating my wonderful processed chicken sandwhich with doctor peper for break at 10 all my wonderful food groups grease salt sugar I will eat bananas and apples other stuff for snacks hope I can have yogurt with my black berries we pay $6 dollars for about 12 black berries here. I fed my students fresh King Crab last night right out of the ocen a mile from my front door through the ice I had four bites with butter then ate lots of macaroni and cheese my favorite that goes If I can loose 30 pounds it will be worth it.

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/primal-blueprint-shopping-list/#axzz2HfvdKP1c

http://www.glutenfreecookingschool....awt_m=1Rcmgvll8pV&awt_email=masterdan@gci.net


----------



## Instructor (Jan 11, 2013)

At the time I thought the reflux was caused by stress.  I was stationed on a Cutter and life aboard a Cutter is extremely stressfull.  I spoke with my Doc recently and they were very pleased that I had found a way to manage the reflux with diet alone.  Doc was also impressed with the twenty pounds that was missing from my midsection.  He said keep it up!

As it turns out Nexium strips your body of certain minerals, many of the very things your body needs for hair.

All I can say is in regards to Paleo and Gluten free, I am a believer.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 11, 2013)

Master Dan said:


> Just went serch some more info and all the competing diets get in front but scroll down about 8 and good free info is available I am printing the shpping list and subscribed to the free email news letter and cooking section her below.
> 
> I will have to give up eating my wonderful processed chicken sandwhich with doctor peper for break at 10 all my wonderful food groups grease salt sugar I will eat bananas and apples other stuff for snacks hope I can have yogurt with my black berries we pay $6 dollars for about 12 black berries here. I fed my students fresh King Crab last night right out of the ocen a mile from my front door through the ice I had four bites with butter then ate lots of macaroni and cheese my favorite that goes If I can loose 30 pounds it will be worth it.
> 
> ...



That marks daily apple site is what ive using.  I've dropped around 40 pounds since mid Oct.  I didn't change anything else no extra exercise or anything else just changed how I eat


----------



## Master Dan (Jan 11, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> That marks daily apple site is what ive using.  I've dropped around 40 pounds since mid Oct.  I didn't change anything else no extra exercise or anything else just changed how I eat



well I hpe to have same luck will let you know


----------



## Carol (Jan 11, 2013)

I am starting to put a food blog together.  Its not quite ready for publication so I won't be sharing the site yet but I expect to go live in the next few weeks.  Basically I need to figure out what I want to do and what I want to hire Bob Hubbard to do


----------



## granfire (Jan 11, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> That marks daily apple site is what ive using.  I've dropped around 40 pounds since mid Oct.  I didn't change anything else no extra exercise or anything else just changed how I eat



What is the purpose of taking this:
http://primalblueprint.com/products/Primal-Fuel-%2d-AUTOSHIP*.html

when you have plant and animal protein on the menu?


----------



## Carol (Jan 11, 2013)

granfire said:


> What is the purpose of taking this:
> http://primalblueprint.com/products/Primal-Fuel-%2d-AUTOSHIP*.html
> 
> when you have plant and animal protein on the menu?



Mostly money, although I'm sure customer demand was a big component.  It is absolutely NOT required for success on a paleo diet.

Some folks like protein shakes as a shortcut or to boost their workout.   Others like it for convenience.

Personally?  I went paleo because I realized a big part of my weight issues were related to how I was using restaurants as a crutch. I had gotten away from cooking real food in my own kitchen.  That takes time, effort, and organizational skills that had at some point fallen to a lower priority.    Many people eat a lot of meat with the paleo diet, I prefer less meat and more veggies (makes the diet less expensive, too)....but that requires knowing how to cook veggies othewise meals get very boring very quickly.  As a result, I dedicated myself re-teaching myself how to cook and trying produce I didn't recognize at the farmer's market.  

Now?  If I want a quick meal, I toss a few veggies in to my VitaMix and blend until the friction of the blades heats it up in to vegetable soup.  Just as fast, but far better tasting and better for you 

But, someone else may feel differently


----------



## crushing (Jan 14, 2013)

crushing said:


> I've had great results following the Primal Blueprint. Without much change in my exercise regimen other than incorporating some sprints every once in a while I lost 50 pounds last year over the summer and my wife lost 20 pounds once she stopped thinking I was crazy (at least about changing my diet) and joined me. Every once in a while she gets a pasta craving and cooks of up spaghetti and then regrets it.
> 
> Anyway, right now I swear by Primal, but what works for me may not necessarily be what works for others.



I don't know how much weight he has lost, but my father in law, a diabetic, was so impressed with our improved health that when he went to Florida for the winter he decided to give up his regular staples of bread and potatoes.  He has continuously decreased his need of insulin injections to the point where he very rarely needs them.  Now he is looking forward to talking to his doctor about going off his blood pressure medication.  I feel both honored to provide inspiration to someone and some pressure that goes along with it to keep doing the right things for my health.


----------



## crushing (Jan 14, 2013)

granfire said:


> What is the purpose of taking this:
> http://primalblueprint.com/products/Primal-Fuel-%2d-AUTOSHIP*.html
> 
> when you have plant and animal protein on the menu?



Convenience.  Sisson would be the first to say that real veggies and grass-fed animals are optimal and his product is just a backup plan.

"One of the biggest challenges low-carb dieters face is what to eat for breakfast or for snacks throughout the day. Omelets and other early morning staples are often time-consuming and a hassle to make. Primal Fuel is the elegant solution to this problem. It takes seconds to make and can easily be consumed on-the-go. And as a snack at any time of day (yes, including late night) Primal Fuel deliciously takes the edge off hunger while giving you the satisfaction that you've stayed Primal."


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 18, 2013)

Fun Stuff. Carol -- glad to hear you're creating excellent results!

I do the PowerPoint presentations for a Type-2 Diabetes reversal group in So Cal. We use bloodwork as the measure of success, and to tell us what to work on. And we use a Functional Medicine approach to restore normality to the body, after reviewing their blood and saliva results. Functional medicine focuses on the effects of nutritive-, attitudinal- and exercise-based- contributors to health and wellness/disease. Cordain is one of my heroes, and the Paleo (I know, Elder... but it's an easier shortcut than stressing the specifics) diet remains a staple of our approach to restoring health. 

We get patients in with blood markers of inflammation, prolonged glycation, heart disease, etc., who complain of everything from aches and pains to erectile dysfunction. After 4 months on a table full of supplement, the paleo diet, and a guided activity program, their blood profiles improve dramatically, and with it their quality of life. The blood markers which are diagnostic for Type 2 are returned to normal. It's one of those diseases the medical community says can't be reversed -- that once you have it, you always have it. Even though we have demonstrated over and over that principle measures of insulin resistance, including venous doppler, etc., are restored to a non-resistant state. 

Cordain does a presentation in front of a Multiple Sclerosis group... 10 minutes of your life to watch the first part, and the numbers ought to open your eyes. Also out there is a MD in the TED talks -- progressive MS, starts looking into nutrition as cause/solution, and switches to -- effectively -- a version of the paleo regime. Both findable on youtube. 

Functional Medicine (FM) is a health-based model, in which any health outcome is the net result of the foods you eat, the thoughts you think, and the activity you give your body. These 3 dimensions influence risks in all of the major diseases of modern man. Nutrigenomics investigates the way gene expression is influenced by cellular environment, nutritionally. Lo and behold, a paleo approach creates potent longitudinal influences on the expression of oncogenes associated with GI tract cancers, blood cancers, and endocrine/gender-specific cancers. Whodathunkit.

Another hero of mine is Mark Hyman, MD. Authored a book on nutrition for the brain-body connection; heavily and meticulously annotated references with modern studies. In addition to some supplements, his main dietary recc's mirror those of the paleo type. He has some stuff on Youtube, too -- Blood Sugar Solution is basically a blueprint for what we are doing with our diabetes patients. 

What typically gets dropped out are the influences of "the thoughts you think", and "the activity you give your body". We have a therapist who uses brief-therapy methods to help clients ID goals and strategies for the fulfilment of same to assist with the "thoughts" dimension (also provides classes in relaxation response and stress management), and a MPT/CSCS who works with them as a trainer for the first 8-12 weeks, ensuring injury-free compliance with exercise recommendations. 

Big surprise is, we have a 100% success rate. We aren't doing anything new. As Cordain would say, trying to find food was an activity-rich problem for early man: We don't go tromping through marshes looking for a duck to hit with a rock, so we have to fabricate those activities in functional exercise. We rarely take time to chill and reflect, allowing the benefits of parasympathetic states to wash through our bodies -- so we have to fabricate downtime with guided visualization. 

I'm writing a book on therapies for ADHD -- not to limit it or treat it, but to reverse it. One of the most interesting and recent studies found that, when kids dumped the sugar and fat from their diets, and ate something approximating a "healthy diet" (lean protiens, fresh fruits and veggies), they improved markedly. Small trials have been done putting ADD/HD kids and adults on paleo regimes... not surprisingly, they get better. 

For those of you on high-protien versions of it, don't forget to monitor the CO2 levels in your blood -- even if they are in "normal" range, they can be functionally high or low, indicating an issue with the digestion and metabolism of proteins Break your servings down to a dose every 2 hours, and supplement with a Betaine HCL supplement. That's been one of the biggies we've seen -- guts stripped of the enzymes and probiotics needed for proper utilization. It shows in the bloodwork. Improves with Betaine HCL, and probiotics -- the best I've seen yet are by a recluse in Idaho, who is both odd and brilliant: living streams liquid probiotic.

Bon Chance!

D.


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have seen more of these types of articles popping up and thought it was an interesting counter point to the crossfit/paleo stuff.

http://www.slate.com/articles/healt...s_and_exercise_based_on_ancient_humans.2.html


----------



## crushing (Apr 8, 2013)

punisher73 said:


> I have seen more of these types of articles popping up and thought it was an interesting counter point to the crossfit/paleo stuff.
> 
> http://www.slate.com/articles/healt...s_and_exercise_based_on_ancient_humans.2.html



I've seen them pop up too.

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/is-it-all-just-a-paleofantasy

There is also this Ted Talk that tries to do what Paleofantasy failed to do, with similar results.

[yt]BMOjVYgYaG8[/yt]

And a response:  http://robbwolf.com/2013/04/04/debunking-paleo-diet-wolfs-eye-view/


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 18, 2013)

punisher73 said:


> I have seen more of these types of articles popping up and thought it was an interesting counter point to the crossfit/paleo stuff.
> 
> http://www.slate.com/articles/healt...s_and_exercise_based_on_ancient_humans.2.html



All I know is I've now lost 70 pounds since Oct and feel great its all the proof I need.  I just had a physical for life insurance and they said all my tests came back perfect and I got the lowest rate they offer.


----------



## Carol (Sep 18, 2013)

Just thought I'd post an update since I recently saw my doc, and she complimented me on how I appeared leaner and stronger than I had at my past visit.  

I've dropped an additional 5-10 pounds.  I've trimmed down enough to buy some new clothes.   

Perhaps more importantly -- the way of eating has finally banished the addiction-like food cravings that have dogged me for years and foiled many well-intended efforts I have made to get in to better shape.   I've had the strength and the energy to spend many of my summer weekends volunteering on my favorite mountain.  I have quarried rocks, sawed logs, dug ditches, and built water bars.  I schlepped tools, lumber, and other heavy things uphill to work sites.   I stuffed a pack with 6.5 liters of water and went out on a day when it was 91F at elevation to help injured and dehydrated hikers get off the mountain safely.  Most recently, after a weekend of volunteering, when a rescue call was made Sunday evening, I still had enough power in me to help the rangers out.  

Instead of heading in to the fall season fretting over whether my snug-when-I-bought-it parka would be too snug to wear in the coming months, I'm now planning overnight snowshoe treks, knowing that I can wear enough layers to withstand most of what Old Man Winter can throw at me.  

I haven't been perfect with "paleo" by any means.  I've had my times when I fell off the wagon -- but I've always managed to get back on.  I think the biggest reason why is how I feel has motivated me to get back on track...where as before those damn food cravings always spoke louder than anything else.   I can't say I've accomplished jaw dropping results because I don't think I have.  But...slow progress is still progress, and as we move in to my favorite time of year, I really look forward to whatever lies on the trail ahead.    :asian:


----------



## seasoned (Sep 18, 2013)

In to the home stretch...hike 36 of 52 hikes, in 52 weeks

This too.......................


----------

